# does anyone ride?



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

my bf and i are VERY into motocycles to say the least. for a while now we have had this "business" on the side for some extra cash, but now were tryin to make it our main source of income.
anything that has to do with motorcycles we do. 
you want one? we can get you one for cheaper and in the same condition or better as you would get it from a big dealer. 
you want a paint job? pick any color in the rainbow even candy.
did you wreck? after were done with it ull never be able to tell.
you want some vortex rear sets or just get ur frame,swing arm, and rear sets polished? just ask.
we mainly deal with sprotbikes(honda,suzuki,yamaha,and kawasaki), painting them, body work, parting out.... you name we do it.
right now we have just finished a 01 r1 new paint job, fully polished, hids....
we also have some 05ninja 636 pats left over from a part out (yes we still have the motor) wirein harness was sold though. my bf will be goin to pick up some gxrs this month or the begining of next month. 
we have years of expirence with this so i assure you will not be disapointed.

lmk if any of you are intrested. i know its still kind cold up there the winter doesnt last forever


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I guess you could say,,, I LOVE BIKES!!!!

Just a few I have had....



























































































What do you all ride? Currently Im bikeless but wouldnt mind finding a decent R6 sometime.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nope never did never will!!

in 7th grade my science teacher was riding his harley slipped on a patch of wet leaves and had to get a plastic knee. his therapy was to go to the dr and hang upside down on a bar with special boot on for like 10o mins cuz there was something wrong with his other knee as well. that scared me and im not much of a risk taker. id rather keep my knees!!!lol.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

04 gsxr 1k(personal), 01 r1(fixin to be sold) x2-05 636(parted out,some parts left), 04 gsxr 600<--bin fixed, 01 r6(gone)
the r1 just got a new paint job and its fully polished ill post pics id ud like.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> nope never did never will!!
> 
> in 7th grade my science teacher was riding his harley slipped on a patch of wet leaves and had to get a plastic knee. his therapy was to go to the dr and hang upside down on a bar with special boot on for like 10o mins cuz there was something wrong with his other knee as well. that scared me and im not much of a risk taker. id rather keep my knees!!!lol.


ive been down and have the road rash to prove it my knockles(sp) on my left hand are grindin down so are my wrist bones, and not to mention when the road tried to rip my shirt off but it failed so it left me a reminder on my back. my worst wreck i didnt think i was goin to make it, the last time i looked at the speed it said 92mph, i flipped off backwards and my head got caught under the tail and it ripped my helmet off and i tombbled like a rag doll....watchin thoes cars come at you at 90mph and you cant even blink except when the concrete forces you so gettin up and out of the way was out of the question. u just have to pray. theres nothin else u can do. i was more concerd with the condition the bike was in than myself. when they were takin my to the hospital the emt said something like well i guess ull never ride again....i looked at her and said as soon i can get my gear on again and my leg up and over....im sure ull c me again.
im sorry but u sayin ur teacher went done so ull never even try..... what if b4 u got ur dog someone told a bad expriecnce with their pit so u never got one where would u be now?
i love ridin and i hope i die doin it.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh and ofk if u really are plannin on gettin another bike lmk ill be more than happy to lend a hand if u need


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bikes yes I love them!!!! I am a business manager at a motorcycle shop right outside of DC. I currently own a 05 Kawasaki Zx636r and will be picking up a 06 Husky 610 SUMO when the warmness comes back to stay..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my bike, and my son having fun on it. It's a '92 750, and I bought it back in '99 from the original owner. It had 15K miles on it, and now around 48K. He even gave me all the emission parts that had taken off. I've been neglecting it lately, and need to buy a new battery. I'll probably get it running again around June


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*would be fun*

We had a "77 Harley in great condition (the old kick start) but swapped it in lieu of payment to restore a 66 chevy truck. Sigh. Love the sound of that Harley purr. mmm... I've always ridden on the back my husband's bike back in the day. I've had to repair too many broken teeth from freak accidents to want to sit in the front. Besides the chance to snuggle up to my hubby...heh, heh, heh...


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

r1 finshed!!! and sold hells yes....
yes i know theres no seat i dont know why i didnt put it on for the pics lol
HID's!!! 








polished and what not


----------



## Bevvvy (Jun 20, 2008)

ooOOo...BIKES!!!! here are mine..although i dont have Tony the tigaRR(tribal) anymore...but i think i love RRocky more anyway


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

first of lemme say^^ that last pic is friggin hott :love2: 



and then lemme tell you how much i love bikes and ride them whenever i can, just cant afford one yet, i have "special" dreams about the rc51 and ducati 1098 that are better then other "dreams" lol


----------



## Bevvvy (Jun 20, 2008)

intensive said:


> first of lemme say^^ that last pic is friggin hott :love2:
> 
> and then lemme tell you how much i love bikes and ride them whenever i can, just cant afford one yet, i have "special" dreams about the rc51 and ducati 1098 that are better then other "dreams" lol


Ducati 1098 huh....nice dream...i rode one of those, the 2007 model, and God it almost gave me an orgasm...literally. LOL...it was almost better than sex! boy would i get myself into trouble with that one!  haha


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bump for the last post just dont tell my girl:angel:


----------

